# Puppy Pictures! As ordered! lol



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow 5 weeks old on Saturday! Wheres the time gone? 
So heres some photos, one puppy per post! Also a couple of cute videos .. and a a video of Hope and Fifi! Some photos of each and i tried to get a comparison one of them next to an iPod Touch  not everyone co-operated! lol

Verbena first .. a whole 158grams now! So so so teeny!


















































Pictures on Page 1,2 & 3


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Im interupting your posting but OMG LOOK AT HER FUR!!!!!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ethel  haha any new name suggestions people  lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Mimi! My little girl!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Would Ethel like to come live with Auntie Sarah as well as Verbena.. although Ethel has to go and become something else flowery.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

This is Bo  

The photos next to the iPod arent accurate hes a fair way away!  lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Are Ethel and Verbena L/Cs Robyn? Mimi looks bald compared to them!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Luke  Thanks for the names FlippedStars!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Needs one!!! Needs one!! Bo is gorgeous


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Harvey


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Post quicker!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oooo,,, Harvey your so handsome....


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Dustin - God im in love!  

Zoomies!









What'd you say?









What the ... ?

















Ooo i got an itch!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Post quicker!!


Stop interupting girl!!! :foxes15: lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

DUSTIN YOU WILL BE MINE!!! NEED HIM TOO

Hahahaha sorry Robyn i have no control of my typing when i want all my pups


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lastly our favourite Hopper 


















































Videos to follow! hurry up Photobucket! lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> DUSTIN YOU WILL BE MINE!!! NEED HIM TOO
> 
> Hahahaha sorry Robyn i have no control of my typing when i want all my pups


Jesus you making a wish list? lol good job i didnt do Secret exchange if i got you youd be expecting puppies! lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Robyn, they truly are all GORGEOUS!!! Keep those pics and updates coming. They always make me smile!!! I LOVE Verbena & Ethel!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TLI said:


> Robyn, they truly are all GORGEOUS!!! Keep those pics and updates coming. They always make me smile!!! I LOVE Verbena & Ethel!


Thank you T!  Glad you like them x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

HAhaha yes i would be expecting at least one!! ha ha how about you save one and get me next time teehee!!

Hopper has squinty eyes like Daisy had when she was little!! It adds to the cuteness..

So do we thing Vbaby and Ethel are gonna be LC's too?? Coz they well fluffy!! 

Currently i think i want all 4.. although if i had to pick one i'm obviously attached to a certain little girl.. but little Dustins face did it for me i wanna kiss him sooooo much mwah mwah mwah mwah mwah


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha he said woof thanks for the kisses hold on Sarah im adding Videos next!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope & Babies! Sorry its not the bestphoto









Dustins Wagging Tail! 


Hopper being plain stupid!


Hope & Fifi, sorry its not the best quality!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I love love love your puppy posts!! They make me smile so much, those sweet wee faces! Thanks for taking the time to keep sharing the pics. I couldn't even pic a favorite, they are all simply too adorable for words.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dustins tail make me eek he's too cute

Hopper is hilarious

Hope looks like a panther prancing about and Fifi.. well Fifi is just Fifi and too funny


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

ahh! puppys! my heart just melted! i want Bo  They are so precious.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

The videos!! :love7:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Dustins tail make me eek he's too cute
> 
> Hopper is hilarious
> 
> Hope looks like a panther prancing about and Fifi.. well Fifi is just Fifi and too funny


Haha thank you Sarah1 Glad you liked them  lol 



MndaNGmoe said:


> ahh! puppys! my heart just melted! i want Bo  They are so precious.


Thank you! HE is kinda cute bless him! lol



foggy said:


> The videos!! :love7:


Thanks theyre all lovely arent they  lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I like Hoppers head the most! And I love little Verbena! Gorgeous fat and sassy puppies!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Hoppers Head is the best by far! The ictures arent very clear but Mim & Ethel have almost this shape too lol Thanks too btw!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lukey and Bo are just stunning. I love them. I'd take both if I lived near you!

Also, OMG, I say this in the nicest, sweetest way possible, but a pet hamster is bigger than Verbena!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg they are gorgeous!!!!! I want Hopper and Verbena!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

They are all so cute. I love the way Mimi wanted to eat the phone. The rest were not interested at all. Too cute. What a great job!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Lukey and Bo are just stunning. I love them. I'd take both if I lived near you!
> 
> Also, OMG, I say this in the nicest, sweetest way possible, but a pet hamster is bigger than Verbena!


Hahahahahahahahaha thats so so so true!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Lukey and Bo are just stunning. I love them. I'd take both if I lived near you!
> 
> Also, OMG, I say this in the nicest, sweetest way possible, but a pet hamster is bigger than Verbena!


Thank you  you can have them! lol 

hha i know but dont tell Sarah she'll get upset ! lol shhh! haha



JRZL said:


> omg they are gorgeous!!!!! I want Hopper and Verbena!!!


Thanks ! we all love Hopper & Verbena of course!  



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> They are all so cute. I love the way Mimi wanted to eat the phone. The rest were not interested at all. Too cute. What a great job!


HAha shes going to be trouble  lol!! Thank you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG and I just realized Verbena is like, NOT even on the charts! She is wayyyy off of it lol. Is she healthy? What do you think will happen with her? I'm so impressed you've done so well w/ this litter by the way...so much work! (had to google a gram to ounce converter lol)


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My little "hopper" is doing well i see,bless him


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi totally off topic but I LOVE your sig its wicked


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

*Eyeing all the puppies* I'm never a fan of black chi, but i'm falling for hopper!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

omg they are just to die for, i'm loving harvey and hopper, wot the heck i love them all. lol. really makes me want another one


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Absolutely adorable puppies :love3:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> OMG and I just realized Verbena is like, NOT even on the charts! She is wayyyy off of it lol. Is she healthy? What do you think will happen with her? I'm so impressed you've done so well w/ this litter by the way...so much work! (had to google a gram to ounce converter lol)


Lol shes healthy! Surprisingly lol Shes fully hydrated just lacking in development i think! lol Thank you! It is hard work! lol



michele said:


> My little "hopper" is doing well i see,bless him


Haha lol! Thanks



Daisydoo said:


> Kristi totally off topic but I LOVE your sig its wicked


Totally agree  lol 



thisbella said:


> *Eyeing all the puppies* I'm never a fan of black chi, but i'm falling for hopper!


Lol thanks everyone loves him 



tulula's mum said:


> omg they are just to die for, i'm loving harvey and hopper, wot the heck i love them all. lol. really makes me want another one


Lol haha they are the greatest ever arent they  lol Thanks



LittleHead said:


> Absolutely adorable puppies :love3:


Aww thanks!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Omg, they are just lovely!!

Ohhhh i so want another

Just need a plan to rob a bank first! loool xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've not watched the video yet & they are ALL gorgeous!!...but I just have to say despite me not being a "light" color Chi person I think Ethel is stunning!!! TOTALLY love her face shape. If I send you a prepaid box will you send her to me??? Ok, scrap that - how about I fly over to get her?? LOL


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm just sitting here "drooling" over these precious faces... Hopper gets more and more gorgeous with age.. And Dustin is a little doll!Ethel is simply beautiful... Man, I love these pups..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Lol shes healthy! Surprisingly lol Shes fully hydrated just lacking in development i think! lol Thank you! It is hard work! lol


She looks great! Just teeny.  Those little "not on the chart" babies can do very well.  None of mine were on the charts, and they are vibrant, happy, healthy Chi's. So don't let her size fool ya Mommy. I bet when she gets older she'll show someone "Whose Boss!" :lol: Chance weighed 8 oz. at 7/8 weeks old. He is now a healthy 4.5 lb. boy. I showed you pics of him when I brought him home laying out in the palm of my hand like Ms. Verbena is. She seems like a trooper! Go Verbena, go!!!! :hello1: Teenies Rock! :lol:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I love Harvey! He is so sweet. I love all the others too


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I'M SO SO SOOOOO ENVIOUS!!!!

I want them all, V is soooo cute, and I just love Dustin!!!! Omgosh, I just want to dive right in the center and be loved up with puppy breath kisses!!!!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

hopper is a little spinster i see!:love5: 
absolutley precious every single one of em!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

aww Robyn they are coming along so lovely can't beleive its been 5 weeks already congratulations you must be a very proud mummy x


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG I have fallen in love with little Hopper!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> Omg, they are just lovely!!
> 
> Ohhhh i so want another
> 
> Just need a plan to rob a bank first! loool xx


Thank you!  lol haha as long as you rob the bank Racehl and not me!  lol x



MChis said:


> I've not watched the video yet & they are ALL gorgeous!!...but I just have to say despite me not being a "light" color Chi person I think Ethel is stunning!!! TOTALLY love her face shape. If I send you a prepaid box will you send her to me??? Ok, scrap that - how about I fly over to get her?? LOL


Thank you Heather! Haha its ok i have many shoe boxes !! lol She is pretty i love her head too!



chideb said:


> I'm just sitting here "drooling" over these precious faces... Hopper gets more and more gorgeous with age.. And Dustin is a little doll!Ethel is simply beautiful... Man, I love these pups..


Aww thanks Deb! Hopper is quite the hottie!  lol I love all your pups too! 



TLI said:


> She looks great! Just teeny.  Those little "not on the chart" babies can do very well.  None of mine were on the charts, and they are vibrant, happy, healthy Chi's. So don't let her size fool ya Mommy. I bet when she gets older she'll show someone "Whose Boss!" :lol: Chance weighed 8 oz. at 7/8 weeks old. He is now a healthy 4.5 lb. boy. I showed you pics of him when I brought him home laying out in the palm of my hand like Ms. Verbena is. She seems like a trooper! Go Verbena, go!!!! :hello1: Teenies Rock! :lol:


Haha thanks T! I hope she grows soon! wouldnt it be strange if in a couple fo years she was the largest in the litteR? lol I think shes about 6ounces now? not sure  lol x



FBRaRrN said:


> I love Harvey! He is so sweet. I love all the others too


Thank you! Hes not the cutest bless him!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Guess said:


> I'M SO SO SOOOOO ENVIOUS!!!!
> 
> I want them all, V is soooo cute, and I just love Dustin!!!! Omgosh, I just want to dive right in the center and be loved up with puppy breath kisses!!!!


Haha omg its puppy breath heaven here! lol Thanks 



smallbeats_m_all said:


> hopper is a little spinster i see!:love5:
> absolutley precious every single one of em!


Thanks!!! They are beautiful 



mad dog woman said:


> aww Robyn they are coming along so lovely can't beleive its been 5 weeks already congratulations you must be a very proud mummy x


I know time has just flown by! Thank you ever so much Kim! I am very proud  of Hope and all the babies! x



dmccaughan said:


> OMG I have fallen in love with little Hopper!!


HAha everyone has!  lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Haha thanks T! I hope she grows soon! wouldnt it be strange if in a couple fo years she was the largest in the litteR? lol I think shes about 6ounces now? not sure  lol x


They have a way of surprising you.  It will be fun to watch her grow. How long will you be keeping her? For awhile yet, eh? At least 12 weeks, or more?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha i no itd be funny! Well if she doesnt pick up on her weight .. i mights have to keep her! lol considering if she has a good enough home prepared or not! lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Keep her!  We can see her all her life.


----------

